# Repless North West Meets



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Im here through choice and have a TT. I work in Holland so when i get home [liverpool] i want to look forward to the next meet. There seems to be some discource as to who should be doing what. I am prepared to put a full stop to this and here it is
*.*
you do not have to respond directly but a full stop may say it all
steve

Maybe the title says it all and maybe we should slip in to posts or subjects the secret word at the top.......
Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless oops overdone it
what the heck Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless Repless


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I know what you are getting at, Steve. But the discourse goes on because despite the North West section of the TTOC being perhaps the most active in the country many of us who regularly go to the events organised have yet to see our official rep who doesn't seem to involve hmself at all.

But personally I don't think it matters. We're doing a grand job regardless. So in a way I agree with you. There's no point wasting time over it - instead we should just crack on as we have been doing. So I'll add mine.

*.*


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I was thinking about meets. I went to a North West meet at Rivington back in April that Les arranged. Two pub stops and a run.. Only had my TT a few weeks then so the whole experience had me grinning. Since then I was invited to the Piston Heads meet at the Wheatsheaf on Rainford bypass. They run it every last Thursday in the month during spring and summer. There's a mix of cars, Porche, TVR and other hibrids but it's not the same as a TT meet.

Could the North West TT owners do something similar? A set day in the month so everyone knows when they are coming up and can plan to ensure they can make as many as possible? Weekdays are good in Summer as it's nice to have things in the week to look forward to. In Winter weekends could be good but say once a month.... just a thought. Isn't there a North West rep????

Cheers
Marco


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> Isn't there a North West rep????


... can of worms m8 :roll:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> > Isn't there a North West rep????
> 
> 
> ... can of worms m8 :roll:


I alway thought Davidg was the Rep for that area. :?


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Dave who?? :lol:

Oh yes, i believe thats the chaps name, but in almost 2 years since ive been a forum and TTOC member ive not met him, let alone been on any organised cruise /meets done by him.

Not to worry the NW section since the start of 2009 has had some great meets/cruises this year just organised by ourselves.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Question. When is a rep not a rep? :roll: *.*


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> > Isn't there a North West rep????
> 
> 
> ... can of worms m8 :roll:


Oh yes, just been investigating on other threads. Also dug out some back copies off AbsoluTTe and saw him in there with others. Putting that aside, isn't there something we could do?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

create a wish list with expectations.........


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Marco - we're already well into discussions about a regular meet. In fact we do meet regularly with the next one being on 2nd December - we're just in the process of deciding on a more formal structure.

Check here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=155004


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mark Davies said:


> Marco - we're already well into discussions about a regular meet. In fact we do meet regularly with the next one being on 2nd December - we're just in the process of deciding on a more formal structure.
> 
> Check here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=155004


Thanks Mark. I had seen this one but can't make any of those dates at present. I was not aware that talks were in the pipe line re a structure to the meets. That's great news. Is it discussed at the meets or is there a forum for opinions?

Thanks
Marco


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> Putting that aside, isn't there something we could do?


in most instances i'm sure the offending rep would be removed and a new one put in place..this situation is very different :roll: (special privilages)

granted were doing fine on our own... just gets on my nuts every time i see the latest absolutte with Northwest rep on the back... i mean seriously...do ya really think a e-mail to him from a new member would be passed to anyone in the northwest??????. as stated on the other thread...

B all and end all.. 
1) if your a member be called a "member" you don't even have to be that active as long as you pay subscription
2) if your a Rep be called a "rep" you then have to represent you regions members
3) if your a keyring maker be called a "merchandise production manager" or something similar as that no way entitles you to be called a rep.
4) If your completely inactive and have been for over 2 years.. then get out.. you obviously have more pressing matters and stepping aside and allowing a club to move on is only fair...ofcourse be called a member if your still paying subscription.
5) alternativly scrap all that and be a rep... afterall it's not what you do for your club it's who your pally with higher up... your regions members will understand and not be annoyed by this at all... afterall your the one who looks great at TTOC meetings as your region is performing so well without you.... personally i'd feel guilty shitting on the little guy like that (members) but hey ho...

think we all know which number springs to mind here (5) :roll:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmm seems a popular guy our rep!!

Can't the North West members vote him out? or the TTOC contacted to express the lack of or zero interest shown? There seems to be a lot of North West members who are very active and well respected on this forum who, I'm sure, would improve the communication of events ten fold; that is if they wanted to take the responsibility of rep.


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

For what its worth, I have a possibly useless suggestion.

If the role is too much for one person, how about two people sharing the role.

It doubles the chances of being 'exposed to a Rep' (Dont know if thats a good phrase to use :roll: )

There you go I've said it. Feel better now.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

CHADTT said:


> If the role is too much for one person, how about two people sharing the role.


it's not too much though... current rep isn't doing anything.. can't see anyone wanting to be a joint rep and do all the work whilst the current rep does nothing... not really very fair on the other person really..


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Burn the witch!, burn the witch, burn the witch! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

I absolutely loved the last meet (Thanks Mark), unfortunatley will never be in a position to attend a week day event. As a prospective member of the TTOC, I would always appreciate the weekend meets and keep looking for the next one, I suspect the next will be after xmas?


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

Yeah we should do another Southport meet in Jan!


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > If the role is too much for one person, how about two people sharing the role.
> ...


Fair point, however I was hinting at two new people to take up the reign jointly, who are more than happy to work equally together, but also cover for each other when one is inevitably tied up.

Ya catch me drift?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> CHADTT said:
> 
> 
> > If the role is too much for one person, how about two people sharing the role.
> ...


Agree. To be honest I can't be arsed with people like that so why can't we get rid, plain and simple? Or is it more complicated. Write to the TTOC with a partition of names who wish the current rep to stand down.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Great points, Chad and Marco... but as my previous post stated the situation is rather different...

Perhaps the items below taken from my previous post will allow you to draw your own conclusions as to why actions have not been taken.


> 3) if your a keyring maker be called a "merchandise production manager" or something similar as that no way entitles you to be called a rep.
> 4) If your completely inactive and have been for over 2 years.. then get out.. you obviously have more pressing matters and stepping aside and allowing a club to move on is only fair...ofcourse be called a member if your still paying subscription.
> 5) alternativly scrap all that and be a rep... afterall it's not what you do for your club it's who your pally with higher up... your regions members will understand and not be annoyed by this at all... afterall your the one who looks great at TTOC meetings as your region is performing so well without you.... personally i'd feel guilty shitting on the little guy like that (members) but hey ho...


think this pretty much sums up the situation in a nutshell


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Apparently it is complicated, or so we are told - in fact so complex we're not allowed to discuss it and threads are getting locked!

It seems a fairly simple business to me, so I'd love to hear an explanation of _why_ it is apparently so difficult to replace a regional rep who hasn't done a single thing for the North West members for at least the last 12 months, so that one of any of half a dozen of us who actually are organising things can get on with the job properly.

Does he have a legal contract or something?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

it all about the key rings he did a few years ago.... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to deal with enough BS and back rubbing at work, surely this does not have to extend to my past time! I thought a rep was a volunteer as are the rest of the TTOC organisers. What cudos does he get for being a TT rep that does not make him want to stand down; which surely you would if you seemingly have no interest in the area covered.

I'm not into 'what you did' 'who you know' to keep you in a position so I still don't see why we can't do anything. TTOC is an 'owners club' after all!

I really believe the North West meets would benefit from a lead person.. there are folks out there doing their best to organise (as I've just looked through the Events section in more detail) but it would be great if there were regular dates more frequently at perhaps a few given venues with some planned routes for a drive. Different areas of the North West could be used. I guess this may have already been discussed but it does seem a shame there isn't someone in charge who is recognised by the TTOC for bringing the North West meets together.

Surely the TTOC couldn't ignore a petition to get rid as he's not delivering??


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Marco34 said:


> I have to deal with enough BS and back rubbing at work, surely this does not have to extend to my past time! I thought a rep was a volunteer as are the rest of the TTOC organisers. What cudos does he get for being a TT rep that does not make him want to stand down; which surely you would if you seemingly have no interest in the area covered.
> 
> I'm not into 'what you did' 'who you know' to keep you in a position so I still don't see why we can't do anything. TTOC is an 'owners club' after all!
> 
> ...


Forgive me if I'm missing the point!!??


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Marco34 said:


> Marco34 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to deal with enough BS and back rubbing at work, surely this does not have to extend to my past time! I thought a rep was a volunteer as are the rest of the TTOC organisers. What cudos does he get for being a TT rep that does not make him want to stand down; which surely you would if you seemingly have no interest in the area covered.
> ...


Here here matey... completely agree,

It's a dangerous road though... I've been told to e-mail the chairman directly about a comment on the forum regarding the rep.... i've got pulled to the side and had words with by a ttoc person of clout because of a tounge in cheek comment at a meet...so for all intensive purposes it got well and truly left by myself... i know from discussion with the two pauls that there is very little they can do they have tried.. the problem is that the two pauls are quite new to their roles... therefore the older members who have been here a long time don't want to see a friend removed from rep status... it's a biased decission i know but it leaves (paul) redscouse in a postion where he's hounded...i did say in my e-mail that a recommendation or announcement from the TTOC telling northwesters who the point of contact with whilst the rep is "unavailable" would be a sensible thing.. but nothing has been said... not even a admission of yeah we know the NW rep has done nothing for Years... Personally this has been argued over for about 12months come jan (which is when matt and me sorted southport) thought the final nail would have been the rep not showing up to the TTOC annual event... a rep who doesn't show up to that... infront of all the high up people in the TTOC how can something not be done or said to NW members.....but i guess not... 5months on and still no nearer to a officaial line...

Piss up and brewery :roll:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

I cant believe the previous thread has been locked   

Whatever happened to "Freedom of Speech" :?

I thought a comittee (like the TTOC) was run for the benefit of the members!

I cant believe that they feel like they can withhold information from the members that might explain this whole NW rep situation.

Please committee, re examine this matter urgently as you are really in danger of alienating members in the North West who just want a straight forward answer why the current NW rep cannot be replaced.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

right 1st i would like to make this clear...this is no way a dig at Paul, i just feel that his hands are tied and not being allowed to do the job/position that he has at the club

this club has Far too many old school matey mates not wanting to upset a certain person etc etc etc. I will also say that the reps coordinator should be the guy who makes the decisions around reps not the committee... if not what is the bloody point in having a rep secretary, that is his job. Paul should make the decision and report back to the committee what he has done and his reasons for doing so. It should have nothing to do with the committee IMO and they should respect and back any decision he makes. The reps coordinator should hire and fire as he sees fit and as long as he has the interest of the club and good reason to then they should support him. 
this is a great club i have met so many good people now and people who i would call a friend, i cant believe how bad this has got, it has now gone past the ...NW rep saga...it is now showing how stuck in the mud the club is and how nothing is being done for the NW members
yes the NW will grow and it will get even better than it is now, yes we do not need a NW rep, we are performing better than ANY other region without one....but why should we not have a rep that supports us. it is not that difficult, the current NW rep has not been active for 2yrs, he has no contribution on any post's on the forum ...nobody from the forum can get in contact with him...is it me or am i missing something :? :? :?


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Jee whiz and this is a forum run for TT ethusiasts and still all this hierarchical BS! :twisted:

Tony - I can't believe you had 'words' from a TTOC top bod. That is crazy. It is one thing bad mouthing without reason but this seems clear cut. It's almost like these positions are highly paid with the behaviour of the TTOC; the fact that it's an owners club seems to be long forgotten.

I have looked at my TTOC membership and wondered what else I get out of it another an the quarterly mags (which are very good).

As Syd pointed out the rep isn't even active on the forum! Seems like it's a rock and hard place this one.

I certainly wouldn't be backward at telling the powers that be what I think.. what can they do? It's a club!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

I think maybe we need to get back to basics here, simple uncomplicated things as people are making out "it's all very complicated" well IMO it isn't at all. So lets just consider the basic facts for a mo.
1/ Fact, The NW Edit REP. has not been active for the best part of 2.1/2years. No meets hardly any posts and no word from him. Yes he may well have personal problems ( who';s never had them) But for 2.1/2years? 
2/ What is a TTOC rep and what are his responsibilities and duties? 
3/ How do the reps relate to the committee and what if any support is there for them?
4/ Paul is the reps coordinator OK what is his roll in this? What are his powers and what authority does he carry with the post.
5/ I made a suggestion that either through Paul (or by themselves directly to the TTOC editor) that there is a section in the mag where by reps could write a few lines on whats happening in their area, this needed not be monthly for all reps. That way other areas could see just whats going on in other regions and perhaps get ideas for their own regions etc. 
6/ Judging by the last year or so the NW does not appear to need a rep to organise meets and cruises but what about other areas of responsibility in fact as above what are the other areas of responsibility?
7/ There is obviously something very wrong in Dave Gs life at the mo and I can understand it's not up to the committee to divulge personal information on any member ( that's if they know themselves) let alone a rep so I would be amazed if we saw anything of the kind sated. 
8/ I have been asked a number of times "do I want to be a rep" "do I want to be the NW rep" "would I do the NW post on a temporary basis until Dave comes back" My answer to those including some from committee members has always been the same and I have stated my position on here before so i'm not going into that yet again.
9/ I did hear that under consideration was to abolish regional reps and just have reps par say. I have made my opinions known to those who are considering it and other members who have asked me my thoughts on it, again i'm not going over old ground yet again.
10/ There's just got to be a 10 :roll: I firmly believe the responsibility for hiring and firing reps should lie with Paul the rep coordinator after all the post of regional rep is NOT a committee post and reps are NOT an elected body they are only appointed. So who appoints reps and if its Paul then why can't he also fire them?

I will be honest and say I am sick to death of all the talk about the NW rep and I am also concerned at the lack of information coming from the committee to the members (who elected them to serve on the members behalf). Maybe somebody needs to explain what an elected committee is all about and what responsibilities it owes to the membership. Whatever it is, any decision or action taken should be in the best interest of the club and majority of it's members.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Here here matey... completely agree,
> 
> It's a dangerous road though... I've been told to e-mail the chairman directly about a comment on the forum regarding the rep.... i've got pulled to the side and had words with by a ttoc person of clout because of a tounge in cheek comment at a meet...so for all intensive purposes it got well and truly left by myself... i know from discussion with the two pauls that there is very little they can do they have tried.. the problem is that the two pauls are quite new to their roles... therefore the older members who have been here a long time don't want to see a friend removed from rep status... it's a biased decission i know but it leaves (paul) redscouse in a postion where he's hounded...i did say in my e-mail that a recommendation or announcement from the TTOC telling northwesters who the point of contact with whilst the rep is "unavailable" would be a sensible thing.. but nothing has been said... not even a admission of yeah we know the NW rep has done nothing for Years... Personally this has been argued over for about 12months come jan (which is when matt and me sorted southport) thought the final nail would have been the rep not showing up to the TTOC annual event... a rep who doesn't show up to that... infront of all the high up people in the TTOC how can something not be done or said to NW members.....but i guess not... 5months on and still no nearer to a officaial line...
> 
> Piss up and brewery :roll:


I also emailed the chairman in support of Tonys message. After all when he states on a thread that the discussion should be with him directly you would think that was an indicator of a readiness for open dialogue and as NW members that have organised a meet I thought maybe our opinions may count. I didn't even get a reply. Not even an acknowledgement of my mail. Now my membership is coming up for renewal and I am wondering why i should bother. Nobody has a problem with Dave the current rep but this issue needs addressing.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

That'll put the cat amoungst the pigeons matt :lol:

another thing that is slightly concerning me is that again we've asked for clarity and interim arrangements (untilthe rep situation is sorted if these arrangements be the two pauls thats fine... but i again also think this is wrong as they are covering a post that is for all intensive purposes unfufilled... I'm guessing alot of reference to this thread will be being made in the TTOC board section (the section that rep/mods/commity members have acces to) apparently it'sanother section on the board index when your in one of these positions and members don't require access to it.. (fair enough as the rep is supposed to voice the NW members comments there)... i do hope it has been raised there... and i do hope that it is being looked into...

think we all know we've been here before though and told "it's being sorted" only to have nothing sorted... perhaps we've raised the issue then left it in the hope that something will be done too many times... and perhaps they are hoping it'll all go quiet again next week....

I'm actually really glad someone else brought it up this time... and judging from the response there is at least 9 NWr's asking questions. this time.... Enough from me on this matter... Get the feeling no matter how many times it's mentioned nothing will change until someone steps up to the plate and puts a thread up thats inapropriate and gets banned for 2 weeks (Granted this is more than likely going to be me hense the reason i gotta distance myself from it) I know it's frustrating and i know it's a joke [smiley=jester.gif] but think if i was in matts situation i wouldn't be renewing at the moment... plus it's not like the TTF is TTOC members only.. so you don't lose out on much.. just a mag and the ignore NW members attitude..... [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Cor, you lot can kick up a fuss faster than I can read it all 

This is a rediculous situation I agree. This has been discussed, at length, by the committee and a path to sorting this out was agreed on. This has not happened however. Paul (JammyD) brought this back up on Sunday to the committee, and I spoke to Paul (Redscouse) about it again last night for quite a while. I am hoping to have something sorted out in the next couple of days, this has gone on far too long already and I'll hold my hands up for that.

Matt B, I've just looked back and indeed I missed off the reply to your email about this situation and I apologise for that. Certainly wasn't intentional and Tony, Sid and Jon I'm sure would confirm that I replied to all of their messages to me at that time.

The last thread on this was locked by JammyD, I know both Pauls are more than a little frustrated about this which just adds weight to the argument that this should have been sorted already. I can't see any reason to lock this thread, but I am going to move it into the TTOC section where this should be discussed. Any more comments are welcome and hopefully either myself of Paul (Redscouse) will update on this in a few days.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

finally, i feel there may be light at the end of the tunnel....cheers nem


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Nem big respect matey for posting up a response.. Thank you very much... and yes we do kick up a fuss quicker than you can read it :lol: but we don't want the matter to be forgotten about for another long period, Mark organised a Fantastic and hudge trip round wales with lots of new faces... even some of these have commented that a person they could see about the TTOC would be beneficial..

Egarly waiting the decission by the OC... and thanyou again for posting something in the public domain about the matter.

cheers

tony


----------



## Marco34 (Apr 5, 2009)

Indeed, thanks Nem. Looks promising for the future.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> Marco - we're already well into discussions about a regular meet. In fact we do meet regularly with the next one being on 2nd December - we're just in the process of deciding on a more formal structure.
> 
> Check here: viewtopic.php?f=3&t=155004


And there is also our Christmas meet 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=153731

instead of our regular monthly meet
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=153691

All North-Westerners are warmly welcomed as, indeed, are any other peeps 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello,

I have been a little quiet, as all has kicked off while I have been out and about. 

I locked the other thread cause it had got so off topic it was beyond redemption. As a few of you know I have requested the situation to be sorted out for the best, and we have a time limit it before my [smiley=baby.gif] gets thrown out of the pram...

Something this whole situation can be frustrating and I know its frustrating for you guy's, but believe me, from the place I sit as a TTOC Committee Member, A NW Regular and a Mod on this forum, I have to not only deal with the problems but moderate them.

I apologise if locking the thread came over all draconian, but I felt the thread had come to its natural end...


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

jammyd said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been a little quiet, as all has kicked off while I have been out and about.
> 
> ...


Jammy don't worry... agree the thread was off topic...but i think it's been abit of a worry or opening a thread that discussed the problem for fear of what would happen... (banning) fortuntly this post has been goiven the name it has been crying out for and hopefully the issue is being resolved... as for the other posts that are jumping up... hope you realise (since you kno us all) that it isn't a revolt against the TTOC.. and i hope you do take the time to look at a few of the suggestions re calling cards and the communication in respect to where we are sending them.. and also the ways to boost membership with regard to the TTOC in years to come organising such events as the italy trip... with a price tag £30 cheaper for members that will encourage people to sign up if non member.... just a thought... as you aware we are all passionate about the club...


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Wow, i wish you Guys and Gals lived in my area, i have a job getting just about anybody out of their house let alone in their TT for a Meet . Quote Calling all SomerseTT ers on the Forum.
Stu


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

TT_RS said:


> Wow, i wish you Guys and Gals lived in my area, i have a job getting just about anybody out of their house let alone in their TT for a Meet . Quote Calling all SomerseTT ers on the Forum.
> Stu


I wanna rep Like him... someone who wants to do the job !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ditto... TTRS what do you think about our situation......


----------

